

Ask HN: Promotion through title, do I advertise? - uptownhr

Recently, Ive been given the title VP of Technology and when I went to linkedin to update my profile, I stopped.<p>Im now asking hn, if I should go ahead and do it. Better title but why not?<p>I was asked, what title do you want. So I really gave it to myself. I only have two reports in a team of 7. Another person the same day got the title VP of Engineering.<p>Basically I feel undeserving of the title and it does not mean anything. More importantly I feel that if I advertise this new title, I feel it will actually hinder my future opportunities in the future.<p>When I read vp of tech, I dint see a developer. But that is what I am. The company is just small enough for me take it.<p>The company is doing well, and growing. So maybe I will also grow into the role. But I feel that this will actually deter others from hiring me in the future. Intimidation, over qualified or not a developer.<p>Thoughts?
======
brudgers
Update your LinkedIn when you want emails from recruiters to increase. If
you're not looking for a job and don't want to spam all your connections'
feeds then there is no reason, other than drama to update it now. Waiting
until it has payoff potential costs nothing but a bit of vanity. By then,
hopefully the responsibilities better align with an ordinary interpretation of
the title.

Good luck.

------
auganov
Why did you pick that title then? You could have just went with something like
Senior/Lead Engineer/Architect that implies you're still in a developer-like
role. I'm pretty sure everyone would feel odd about being a VP of anything at
a smallish startup :-D

------
threeseven
What was your title in the company before today? I agree with brudgers'
response. There doesn't seem to be anything to gain from changing it right
now.

------
mahringer_a
If you feel bad with the title, change the title not just your profile.

------
uptownhr
Sr engineer

